# Mites or canker?



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

I have about 25 feral pigeons that hang out on my deck. I briefly read somewhere about mites and canker but not really. These pigeons over the last month have started to have a ring of lost feathers around their necks and little bits of lost feathers on their heads in patches. I do not feed them but was wondering if there was something I could put in say some water that they would drink to help get rid of the problem they seem to have. Anyone have any ideas? Or should I just leave them be. 
Also I was cleaning up out there but now I am a little leary of getting sick from their droppings, is that something I need to worry about. I really want to get rid of an old nest they have abandoned but I am afraid it may have mites or something because it's mostly just a big pile of pigeon poop.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like the birds are moulting? As far as the nest, I wouldn't worry. I'd just remove it. Of course you would wash your hands afterwards. LOL.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Jay. Just on their heads and neck? Well that's good then. lol So no need to worry then I guess. I was just going to try to help them out here before it started getting cold but if it's a normal thing then I won't worry about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine are moulting, and some look like that. Moth eaten.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, I just looked up images of pigeons who were moulting and they look the same. Phew. I thought they were all getting sick! Thanks Jay


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I felt the same way the first time they moulted. Couldn't figure out what the heck was happening to them! Some were looking not so bad, but some looked just awful.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Smirky said:


> I have about 25 feral pigeons that hang out on my deck. ........


25 !!! my god, your original pair have been busy


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

@Jay- I know, I was thinking I was going to have to start knitting them some coats and toques!

@ Quazar-LOL YES THEY HAVE!!! I think they brought friends back to my balcony. I only counted 11 eggs so they must be inviting others to hang out. It's usually about 15 in the day time and the rest come at night.


----------

